# Anyone know how to make these Jello Dentures?



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You can probably find them cheaper but here's the first thing that pulled up "denture candy/chocolate mold"
http://thecakegirls.com/dentist-teeth-denture-chocolate-candy-molds.html


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

My guess would be knox gelatin and condensed milk base. If you search for jello shots, you'll most likely find something that will work with those molds posted


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

eeewwwwwwww, but so appropriate for your theme


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

PMTT's recipe sounds good. Bought my silicone denture molds on ebay.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone the candy store in town is ordering the denture molds for me. I will definitely do a trial run....


----------

